# Fische ohne Frischwasser



## Forellenfan42 (23. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin jetzt schon ein bisschen hier im Forum unterwegs und verfolge die Themen, bei welchen auch sehr weiter geholfen wird. Jetzt habe ich mal eine Frage.

Ich besitze eine kleine Teichanlage von 4 Teichen. Diese sind auch nicht besonders groß, aber für meine Benutzung ausreichend. Die Anlage gehört mir erst seit diesem Jahr und bis jetzt ist auch alles in bester Ordnung. Zwei von den Teichen sind mit Forellen besetzt und diese wachsen auch wunderbar und leben auch soweit noch alle (Es kommt auch genug Frischwasser). Die anderen beiden Teiche sind mit Karpfen besetzt. Einer davon mit Satzkarpfen für den Herbst/Winter zum verspeisen und der andere (größte) Teich mit fangfähigen Fischen einfach als "Angelweiher" für den Spaß. 

Das Wasser läuft von einem zum anderen Teich und im Letzten gibt es einen Mönch zum ablassen. Wenn allerdings einer der anderen abgelassen wird läuft das Wasser in einen kleinen Graben der daneben fließt, heißt es läuft kein Wasser in den nächsten Teich. 

Ich weiß es ist noch ein bisschen hin bis dahin, aber ich wollte mir schon mal einen Plan für den Winter zurecht legen.
Die Teiche mit den Forellen weißen einige Algen am Gewässergrund auf, welche aus Erfahrungswerten von Kollegen durch ausgefrieren und kalken des Gewässers über den Winter hinweg zurück gehen. Die Forellen müssen sowieso aus bestimmten Gründen vor dem Winter raus. Deswegen wollte ich nun diese Teiche und den Teich mit den Satzkarpfen (vorletzter Teich) über den Winter ablassen, um diese ausgefrieren zu lassen und gleichzeitig zu kalken, um nächstes Jahr wieder so einzusteigen, also mit Satzkarpfen im einen Teich und Forellen in den anderen beiden Teichen. 

Ich würde gerne die ersten 3 Teiche sowieso über den Winter ablassen, da diese schon länger nicht mehr abgelassen wurden. Der letzte Teich wurde letztes Jahr erst abgelassen, weshalb es hier nicht nötig wäre. In diesem Zug würde ich die Teiche gleich "sauber" machen.

Wenn ich jetzt die ersten Teiche ablasse, fließt schließlich kein Wasser in den letzten Teich, in welchem sich die großen Fische (Karpfen, Graskarpfen, Schleie und Hecht) befinden. 

Meine Frage: macht es den Fischen etwas aus, wenn einen kompletten Winter lang kein Wasser in den Teich fließt und somit der ganze Weiher zugefroren ist?

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## gründler (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Moin

Falls es möglich ist kann man sowas mit HT Rohren etc. überbrücken.

Aber in der Regel sollten die Karpfen und co. damit klar kommen das im Winter mal kein Frischwasser kommt. Solange die nicht über Wochen zu frieren und nicht gerade 30cm flach sind, sehe ich da keine Probleme.


#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

der erste teich hat ja offenbar einen Zulauf, den kannst Du anzapfen und einen Bypass aus HT oder KG - Rohren bauen


----------



## Forellenfan42 (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Ja der erste Teich hat einen Zulauf, welchen wir "anzapfen" könnten. Wird dann zwar eine lange Pipeline aber es wäre realisierbar, mit HT Rohren einen Zufluss zu basteln. 
Danke.

Gegen die Idee mit dem Ablassen, Kalken und ausfrieren lassen spricht an sich ja nichts oder?


----------



## gründler (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Jap ungelöschten Brandkalk streuen und gut ist (Maske aufsetzen da ätzend).

|wavey:


----------



## sprogoe (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Laß nach den Brandkalk lieber weg, da dieser ein super Dünger für Algen ist und deren Wachstum im kommenden Jahr nur noch stärker ist, reinige die Teiche lieber in "mühevoller" Handarbeit; d.h. mit der Schaufel den Schlamm rausschaufeln, den Grund mit einem Straßenbesen zusammen fegen und anschließend ev. mit einer starken E-Pumpe ausspülen.
Den Zulauf; wie schon gesagt; kannst Du über eine Rohrleitung überbrücken.
Habe das an meinen Teichen selber schon erlebt, daß nach dem Einsatz von Brandkalk das Algenwuchstum im folgenden regelrecht explodierte.
Brandkalk dient eigentlich nur dazu, den Bodenschlamm zu zersetzen.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Forellenfan42 (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Super, danke für die Info.
Dann bereinige ich die Teiche selbst und lasse den Kalk erstmal weg.
Da ich nicht weiß wie schlammig die Teiche sind, könnte Kalk aber dann für den Schlamm helfen? 
Bzw. Wäre es eine Möglichkeit zuerst die Teiche sauber zu machen, ausgefrieren zu lassen und dann noch zu kalken, wenn viel Schlamm in den Teichen ist? Oder wachsen dann die Algen trotzdem wieder?


----------



## smithie (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Der Einsatz von Kalk an sich entfernt ja nicht den Schlamm aus dem Gewässer. Wenn also zu viel Schlamm drinnen ist, können die Algen wieder kommen.


----------



## Hezaru (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Im Prinzip ist es schon so das man Frischwasser zum Überwinterern braucht. Es ist eine Art Risikoversicherung. Die von dir genanten Fischarten hallten schon ein bischen was aus. Ich würde denoch
vom Einlauf ein Kg-Rohr oder nen Schlauch ziehen.


----------



## Forellenfan42 (27. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Okay, dann erstmal ohne Kalk. Vielen Dank.

Das Frischwasser für den letzten Teich werde ich für den Winter sicherstellen.


----------



## Forellenfan42 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Wie kann ich denn am besten diese Werte überprüfen? 
Habe im Internet so Stäbchen gesehen. Kann man sich auf diese verlassen, oder gibt es da etwas anderes?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Zitat: kuddeldaddel
Du solltest aber immer die Wasserparameter prüfen.
Den PH-Wert, den Leitwert, den GH-Wert / KH-Wert.

Daraus ergeben sich die Entscheidungen ob das Wasser geeignet ist oder es sich in einem Fischungünstigen Zustand befindet.
Das Kalken ist wie schon genannt, zum zersetzen und um einige Parasiten im Teich abzutöten.


Diese Werte alleine genügen nicht einen Teich zu Beurteilen!
Zusätzlich wäre wichtig der O²-Wert der SBV (zeigt an wie fruchtbar der Teich ist), der Nitrit NO²-Wert sowie der Ammonium/Ammoniak - Wert.
Der Kalk düngt auch den Teich und stabilisiert den PH-Wert!

Messstäben sind nicht so genau wie Reagenzien!
Reagenzien findest du auf der "Vdsf" oder auf der Seite von "Söll"


----------



## chef (3. August 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Rohrleitung an Land:
Vorsicht wenns richtig kalt wird, kann komplett durchfrieren und auch platzen. Isolieren?


----------



## Forellenfan42 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Werde mich jetzt am Wochenende mal auf den genannten Seiten umschauen, um mein Wasser immer wieder richtig prüfen zu können.

Mit den Rohren muss ich mir dann noch was einfallen lassen, habe aktuell sowieso noch keine Rohre für diese Strecke daheim.


----------



## Astacus74 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Hallo Forellenfan42, 

du kannst aber auch wegen der Wasserwerte beim nächsten Koihändler anfragen ob er die testet, die meisten machen das kostenlos. Dort gibt es auch Testkoffer wo alles drin ist. Wichtig Tröpfchentest die sind genauer als die Teststreifen wegen der Preise mußt du schauen wo es vom Preis her passt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Taxidermist (22. August 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Nur mal so, ich würde keinesfalls den Wassertest (6 Wasserwerte) vom Verband kaufen, der zudem noch unverschämte 100€ kostet!

http://www.dafvshop.de/produkt/dafv-wasseranalysekoffer-i/

Der Wassertest von JBL ist in zwei Varianten zu haben, mit 5 Reagenzien für um die 40€ und das Komplettprogramm mit 12 Reagenzien für knapp 70€.
Die Reagenzien sind auch nach zu kaufen!

https://www.zooprofi.de/product_info.php?refID=fro&info=16093

Das kleine Set, welches normalerweise reicht, da die wichtigen Werte ermittelt werden können:

https://www.hornbach.de/shop/JBL-Te....html?WT.srch=1&WT.mc_id=DE_P_ZA_AW_765349326

Jürgen


----------



## Ossipeter (22. August 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Evtl. darüber nachdenken, ob es Sinn machen würde die Wasserrohre einzugraben, falls das öfter so durchgeführt wird. Bei Frost wie letztes Jahr gefriert sogar fließendes Wasser in 100 KG-Rohren, die offen liegen.


----------



## Forellenfan42 (23. August 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

@Taxidermist:
Vielen Dank für die Links. Werde ich mir mal ansehen und dann wahrscheinlich mal das kleine Set für 35 € bei Hornbach bestellen. Das sieht schon sehr hilfreich aus.

@Ossipeter
Ist jetzt erstmal dieses Jahr der Fall. Wie es nächstes Jahr aussieht weiß ich noch nicht, da nächstes Jahr vielleicht der 4. Weiher abgelassen wird, um Steine außen herum zu legen, aber das ist alles noch nicht sicher, also geht es erstmal um dieses Jahr. Wenn sich herausstellt, dass das öfter der Fall ist, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall nach einer Dauerlösung dafür suchen.


----------



## Forellenfan42 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Hallo nochmal zusammen,

ich habe nun die ersten 3 Weiher abgelassen und den Zulauf mit Rohren überbrückt, sodass der 4. Weiher trotzdem Wasser bekommt. 

Nun habe ich die Weiher schön sauber gemacht, sprich Äste entfernt und auch einen Großteil der reingefallenen Blätter. Der Schlamm ist auch nicht allzu tief (20 cm).

Nun sind allerdings noch 2 Fragen aufgetreten:
1. Wie lange sollten die Weiher leer stehen? reichen da 3 bis 4 Wochen oder lieber den kompletten Winter, heißt bis Februar?
Bei uns im Verein ist es z. B. so, dass die Weiher abgelassen werden und sofort danach wieder Wasser rein gelassen wird.

2. Ich habe an einigen Fischen Blutegel gefunden. Wie kann man die am besten beseitigen, sodass die Fische nächstes Jahr "sauber" sind?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Sinnvoll wäre es den Teich erst im zeitigen Frühjahr wieder anzustauen, so etwa Ende Februar Anfang März.
Erst durch längeren Frost wird sich der Schlamm mineralisieren.
Ebenso werden Parasiten und Krankheitserreger abgetötet, die erwähnten Fischegel werden dann auch Geschichte sein.
Obwohl diese auch über den Zufluss, oder den nicht abgelassenen Teich wieder zuwandern können?

Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (11. November 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*



Forellenfan42 schrieb:


> Nun habe ich die Weiher schön sauber gemacht, sprich Äste entfernt und auch einen Großteil der reingefallenen Blätter. Der Schlamm ist auch nicht allzu tief (20 cm).



Die Winterung ist noch ein bisschen effektiver, wenn du durch den Schlamm einen oder mehrere, schmale Gräben zum Abfluss ziehst.
Dadurch verhinderst du,dass bei Regen Wasser auf dem Schlamm stehen bleibt un den Kontakt mit der Luft erschwert.


----------



## Forellenfan42 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Okay, dann staue ich die Weiher erst Ende Februar wieder an, um schöne saubere Weiher zu haben auch ohne Parasiten.
Dachte ich mir schon fast, da es ja immer heißt: ausfrieren lassen.

Noch eine Frage die mir eingefallen ist:
sollte man die Weiher jedes Jahr über den Winter leer lassen? Die Weiher werden jedes Jahr abgelassen, allerdings wollte ich einen bzw. zwei Weiher als "Winterung" nehmen, sodass diese über den Winter gefüllt wären. Abgelassen werden trotzdem alle Weiher.


----------



## smithie (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

In wievielen "nicht-abgelassenen Jahren" sind diese 20cm Schlamm entstanden?
Grundsätzlich ist das jetzt keine besonders hohe Schlammschicht und eine Basisschicht sollte immer da sein.

Du könntest die Teiche wechselweise ausfrieren lassen und den anderen zur Winterung nehmen.


----------



## Forellenfan42 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Wie viele Jahre der Weiher nicht abgelassen wurde weiß ich leider nicht. Da darin allerdings Regenbogenforellen groß gezogen wurden, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Weiher regelmäßig abgelassen wurde, nur ob er auch ausgefrieren konnte oder direkt nach dem Ablassen wieder angestaut wurde, weiß ich nicht.

Okay, also unbedingt jedes Jahr ist es sinnvoll, aber nicht notwendig? Verstehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Taxidermist (12. November 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*



Forellenfan42 schrieb:


> Okay, also unbedingt jedes Jahr ist es sinnvoll, aber nicht notwendig? Verstehe ich das richtig?



Das kommt natürlich darauf an, was und wie viel du besetzt und dem entsprechende Futtermengen einbringst?
Wenn du keine Hochertragsmast daraus machst, brauchst du sicher nicht jedes Jahr ablassen.
Im anderen Fall, wenn du einen recht hohen Besatz fährst, wird es wohl besser sein, jährlich aus zu wintern.
Das kann hier aber niemand aus der Ferne beurteilen?
Ich würde da, zumindest wenn eine hohe Besatzdichte im Teich ist, regelmäßig die Wasserwerte kontrollieren und wenn sich diese zum Herbst hin stark verschlechtern, dann darüber entscheiden ob abgelassen wird, oder eben nicht?


Jürgen


----------



## Forellenfan42 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Also der Vorbesitzer hat wesentlich mehr besetzt wie ich es vor habe. Allerdings weiß ich leider wie gesagt nicht, wie er das mit dem ausgefrieren und ablassen gemacht hat. Deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass ich keinen allzu hohen Besatz für das Gewässer habe.

Okay so ein Set wie mir es hier bereits empfohlen wurde, werde ich mir für nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall noch zulegen, um die Wasserwerte immer im Blick zu haben.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. November 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*



Forellenfan42 schrieb:


> Also der Vorbesitzer hat wesentlich mehr besetzt wie ich es vor habe. Allerdings weiß ich leider wie gesagt nicht, wie er das mit dem ausgefrieren und ablassen gemacht hat. Deswegen gehe ich davon aus, dass ich keinen allzu hohen Besatz für das Gewässer habe.
> 
> Wenn der Mann nicht etwa tot ist oder so, wäre es sicher kein Fehler diesen mal zu befragen, dann weißt du in 10 Minuten mehr, als wir hier auf 10 Seiten im Thread klären können!
> 
> Okay so ein Set wie mir es hier bereits empfohlen wurde, werde ich mir für nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall noch zulegen, um die Wasserwerte immer im Blick zu haben.



Es ist schon klar, dass du dich dann auch mal grundlegend mit der Deutung der gemessenen Werte vertraut machst.
Der Kauf eines solchen Sets und braves Mitschreiben reicht nämlich nicht.
Hier eine sehr vereinfachte Tabelle, die aber zumindest grobe Richtwerte vorgibt, an den man sich schon mal orientieren kann.(entsprechende Literatur wird auch dort empfohlen!)
http://gewässerwart.de/richt-und-grenzwerte-fuer-die-wasseranalyse/ 

Jürgen


----------



## Forellenfan42 (15. November 2017)

*AW: Fische ohne Frischwasser*

Vielen Dank dafür. Ich werde mich mit dem Ganzen mal näher beschäftigen. 

Wir lassen auf jeden Fall die Weiher mal ausgefrieren.


----------

